# NCD, Traynor DHX212



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I have been looking local for a deal on a 212 cab, or a 112 cab that would impress me, and work with my horde of amps.

To date I have been using an old Fender Pro Roc 112. The cab is a tank, the stock speaker just didn't do it for me. It is also quite heavy, so I loaded it with a Jensen Jet Tornado 12/100. That made a major improvement in tone and weight, but only sounded OK on half of the amps, and good with the others. (When used as a single cab).

What it did do is sound fantastic as an additional cab when used with any of my combo amps. Totally pleasing, with room filling sparkle and drive. It has been a couple of years now, and I don't think that I will find something better for the price.

This still left me looking for a cab that would satisfy my ears with some of my head units. In my search, several forum members told me that the 112 cabs that I was looking at would not do the job for them with the Mesa Mini Rec Twenty Five. So I started to consider 212 cabs, despite the negative aspects of weight and size.

I found a Traynor DHX212 on Kijiji this weekend, and paid the asking price. The seller was being bombarded with stupid offers and ridiculous requests. (One example was: "I will give you $70 for the cab and you can sell the speakers separately.") I told him that I was not available for most of the day, but if he could wait for me, I would give him his (reasonable) price.

The cab is built like a tank and quite heavy. It could use handles on all ends of the cab, to make it easier to move around. I think that it is as solid as a Mesa 212 cab, but would handle less power due to the Celestion Greenbacks. It also has the ability to open up the back if desired. I thought that I would prefer open back, but I like it best closed back with the Mesa Mini Rec.

Bottom line, the cab is just lovely tone wise. The Mesa Mini Rec just sparkles when clean, and easily growls the classic rock driven tone. It makes my best guitars sound stellar, and the good guitars better. The angled baffles for the speakers is noticeable to the ears, and simple effects pedals seem to swirl right in front of the cab. Every nuance of the amp settings, or switched setting nets a desired result, as if I was actually hearing this amp for the first time. Even the watts settings make a very noticeable differences though this cab. I just need to be stronger to move it, should I have to. Adding built in recessed handles on the ends would make a big difference.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Congrats! That's a cab I'd love to try some day.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats!

I have the Darkhorse 1x12 and 2x12, both really good cabs.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

@sulphur, I was checking out the 112 Darkhorse, but only found it in 16 ohm so far. I would prefer 8 ohm, maybe 4 ohm.

If I ever found one cheap enough, I have speakers that I would like to try in that cab.


----------

